# which do you like best.



## D&D Race (Oct 13, 2008)

Which one do you like best for the Losi mini latemodel.


Losi minicup car.






































Losi Mini mod





















Losi latemodel


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

stock car body looks cool...


----------



## whoop27 (May 19, 2008)

mini mod :thumbsup:


----------



## nutz4rc (Oct 14, 2003)

Dirt oval body still looks the most realistic.


----------



## whoop27 (May 19, 2008)

your right nutz it does by far


----------



## D&D Race (Oct 13, 2008)

I like all three but I agree with you guys the Late model looks good but I also like the Minicup car as well


----------



## D&D Race (Oct 13, 2008)

I just converted another slider into a minicup (mini latemodel). I'll post pics of it soon. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## tdude (Feb 1, 2009)

losi late mod last one


----------



## tdude (Feb 1, 2009)

sweet


----------

